# IBC Playground Equipment Permit and Standard ??



## Architect1281 (May 24, 2012)

So a RDP contacts me due to a Stop Work Order on a Playground Equipment project at a Daycare facility E / I-4

and we know the following.

102.5 says Playground equipment at One and Two family is exempt from a permit.

and

402 Covered or Open Mall @ 402.12 Children’s playground structures. says this:

Structures intended as children’s playgrounds that exceed 10 feet (3048 mm) in height and 150 square feet (14 m2) in area shall comply with Sections 402.12.1 through 402.12.4.

Well the project is not in a Mall covered or otherwise.

I as an RDP would NEVER reference, specify, or otherwise take any responsibility for playground equipment.

and as a CBO would not issue a permit, inspect, or otherwise acknowledge playground equipment (unless it obstructed exit path)

I realize that by saying that by exempting Residential one an two family playground equipment fron permitting some would be able to imply that for other uses (IBC) a permit would be necessary.

If I were inebriated enough to issue such a permit to what criteria would I inspect and review?

I know about ASTM Voluntary standard, and I voluntarily stay away from it!

I know about CPSC "Public Playground Safety Handbook" Scoped as "Guidlines" and it is interesting reading.

So this fellow CBO that issued a stop work order what would he be thinking and what "Article" could he sight to be complied with.

That's just the way I think. I may be wrong. "Matters not covered"? could be an issue but one this RDP / CBO is not willing to touch.

I had searched archive for other threads but it seems this question remains unasked.

So the pin is out of the grenade; feel free to back away or cover.


----------



## cda (May 24, 2012)

What edition code?

Because not sure if it is 09 or 12 that does regulate and there is now a required test for the plastic balls

Sorry not in office so no book access

Awhile back someone wanted to permit an outdoor zip line

It is the 2012 just do not have a section reference


----------



## Architect1281 (May 24, 2012)

Working on 09 IBC series Code and those references above


----------



## north star (May 24, 2012)

*= = = =*

Some info for fodder.

*http://www.ipema.com/default.aspx*

ASTM F1487-07 seems to be latest edition of a standard.

*http://www.astm.org/Standards/F1487.htm*



*= = = =*


----------



## Codegeek (May 25, 2012)

If it helps any, there's a new section in the 2012, Section 424 which deals specifically with "Children's Play Structures" and has several specifics on what needs to be met.


----------



## pwood (May 25, 2012)

playground equipment permits= run Forest run!


----------



## globe trekker (May 25, 2012)

> Playground equipment permits= run Forest run!


That's purdy funny pwood!


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 25, 2012)

In Virginia we have to meet the Virginia Amusement Device Regulations.

http://www.dhcd.virginia.gov/StateBuildingCodesandRegulations/PDFs/2009/Code%20-%20VADR.pdf

I just spent the last month and 40 or so e-mails to get a temporary building permit for a kiddo's bounce castle at a 1-day health fair on state property.


----------



## Architect1281 (May 30, 2012)

So Pau; S you see why I want to stay away from them - we have amusement ride standards but only for fairs and such

rides and not inflatibles .


----------



## Jim B (Jun 11, 2012)

_IBC 2009; 1109.14.3 Other occupancies. All recreational and sports facilities not falling within the purview of Section 1109.14.1 or 1109.14.2 shall be accessible._


----------

